# Kindle for PC will not run



## oldun (Jul 20, 2011)

I have just registered on the Forum and this is my first session and my first post.

I have a Kindle 3 wifi and 3G which I believe works correctly and I connect this to two different laptops. One is an Acer Aspire 5920G and the other is an Advent Netbook 4211-B. Both are running Windows 7 and both have up-to-date versions of the OS.

I have downloaded Kindle for PC onto both laptops and on the Advent it runs OK but on the Aspire I get the opening screen stating "initialising" immediately followed by "Kindle has stopped". I have uninstalled the software and reloaded it a couple of times but I always get the same error.

Any ideas why?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

This has been a recurring problem for people using Windows 7.

One solution seems to be to install an older version of Kindle for PC which you can get here:-

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2992929/KindleForPC-installer.exe

Another solution is to install it as administrator: (Close the program, right-click on the program icon and select "run as administrator.")

Oh yes. Welcome to Kindleboards!


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> This has been a recurring problem for people using Windows 7.
> 
> One solution seems to be to install an older version of Kindle for PC which you can get here:-
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for helping me solve my problem. Kindle for PC worked fine for me until about a week ago when it began to malfunction and close. I tried a ton of fixes, but nothing worked. Now I have it back thanks to you. 

I have a Kindle 3, often use Kindle for PC as well.

Thanks again,
Ricky


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm glad you managed to fix it, Ricky.   

Which of the two suggestions worked for you?


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Downloading the older version.

This all started the other day when I tried to download a book at Smashwords. That usually opens the Kindle for PC program, only this time it dowloaded some sort of patch too. The title screen tried to open, but then I got the error message stating that there was a problem and the application had to close.

I tried uninstalling and unregistering the app, then downloading the latest version, but the same error kept popping up. I think there was something wrong with the patch, which was probably an update.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Yep, the patch killed my Kindle for PC as well.

I haven't done anything about it, because I hardly ever use it except when I need a quick look at a mobi file and the Calibre reader is just as good for that.

I've got to say that with this and the registration problem that crops up regularly, I'm not very impressed with Amazon's support for Kindle for PC.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I ran into this issue this morning (Windows 7 32-bit). I uninstalled it and tried installing the latest version as administrator, but had the same problem, so I downloaded the older version from the above link, and now it's working fine. I immediately went to Menu -> Settings and unclicked the option to automatically install updates.  


Guess I'll pop off an email to Kindle CS later, and then write a blog article about it.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

NogDog said:


> ... I immediately went to Menu -> Settings and unclicked the option to automatically install updates.
> ...


*Blinks* I didn't think of that. Thanks for sharing the idea. I have now done so.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Ricky Sides said:


> *Blinks* I didn't think of that. Thanks for sharing the idea. I have now done so.


Glad to be of assistance.

PS: Here's my blog post: http://www.ebookworm.us/2011/08/20/kindle-for-pc-crash-and-fix-sort-of/


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I got a response from Kindle CS already with a suggestion for additional steps when uninstalling and then reinstalling K4PC. It seems to have done the job, and I am currently once again able to run K4PC with the latest version (1.7). I suspect the key was the deletion of the user application data. In any case, if you have non-Amazon books/documents in your "My Kindle Content" directory, be sure to back them up before deleting that directory; or just do what I did and move the entire directory to another location (my back-up disk drive, in my case).



> Please accept my sincere apologies for the inconvenience caused to you with your Kindle for PC application.
> 
> I'm glad to hear that you've tried the basic troubleshooting steps by uninstalling and reinstalling the application, that was the correct action to take. However, as the basic troubleshooting wasn't useful, let's try Real-time troubleshooting steps by uninstalling the Kindle for PC application, and deregister it from your "Manage Your Kindle." Then, reinstall the latest version (1.5) of the Kindle for PC application and re-register the application.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you. Now I have the new version working. Unfortunately, when I try to transfer my books back to the My Kindle Content folder, I get the same malfunction I originally had. I had to delete the contents from the folder to get it to work. That was the case whether or not I made visible and transferred the hidden files. I tried it both ways. I guess that means I'll have to manually add all those hundreds of books from the archive and my Smashwords account. Still, it's nice to have the newer version working again. Thank you for your efforts on behalf of other users.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Ricky Sides said:


> Thank you. Now I have the new version working. Unfortunately, when I try to transfer my books back to the My Kindle Content folder, I get the same malfunction I originally had. I had to delete the contents from the folder to get it to work. That was the case whether or not I made visible and transferred the hidden files. I tried it both ways. I guess that means I'll have to manually add all those hundreds of books from the archive and my Smashwords account. Still, it's nice to have the newer version working again. Thank you for your efforts on behalf of other users.


Interesting...I haven't tried restoring my backed up content. Maybe I'll try just grabbing a few non-Amazon book files and see what happens, on the theory that maybe it's the other files that the Kindle app creates that are the problem, such as the .mbp files. I'll let y'all know later.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you. I already loaded a mobi file I created at Smashwords, and it works fine. Like you, I was afraid the new version just didn't like other files.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Hmm...weird....

I added one book file, which happened to be a .prc file. K4PC crashed when I then launched it. I removed that book, and added a .mobi book. K4PC launched just fine. I tried it with another .mobi file, and no problem. Thinking it might a an issue with .prc files, I found different .prc book and copied it over. K4PC still launched okay, so apparently it was something specific about that first .prc file. *sigh* Not a big deal right now, as I don't use K4PC much, but still....  

Guess I'll let Kindle CS know about this, too. (Maybe they should beta test their next K4PC update.  )

PS: FWIW, I replied to the email I got from Kindle CS, described the above, and attached the offending .prc file for them to debug with. I then jokingly(?) suggested they pay me for my time doing test/QA for them by just adding it to my Amazon gift certificate account.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

NogDog said:


> ...(Maybe they should beta test their next K4PC update.  )


It'd save me from a potential coronary.


----------



## t57 (Aug 21, 2011)

I just purchased a kindle3 wi-fi w/specials (only one available).  I tried to hookup to my pc and got the message "if you want to read or shop on your kindle while continuing to charge over usb, please keep the usb cable attached, but eject your kindle from your computer."  on my kindle.  I ejected it and still had the msg.  I went to a place that had wi-fi to register the kindle3.  I don't have wi-fi at home, but told I could use this kindle on pc.  I read post from Linjeakle (july 20, 20ll) saying I could download older version of kindle for pc at dl.dropbox.com/u/2992929/kindlefor pc-installer.exe  I google this address and read an article about it saying it had a virus "w32.spyrat" attached to it.  I don't want a virus so what is the solution to my dilema


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there,

Kindle for PC is a software ebook reading program. It sounds as if what you are trying to do is load your books onto your Kindle 3, and that without a wi-fi connection you need to do so with your computer. You don't need Kindle for PC to do that. To do this, go to the *Manage Your Kindle* page. Hover your mouse over the *Actions* button. This will cause a small popup screen of options to open. You want to Download & transfer via USB. Once you have downloaded the books, go to My Documents on your computer and look for a folder titled *My Kindle Content.* Open that folder.

Next, quoting Amazon instructions:

_Transfer Tip: After downloading, use your USB cable to connect your computer and Kindle. Your Kindle will appear as a drive on your computer. Copy your downloaded file from your computer to your Kindle's documents folder._

Following those instructions will help you to load the books onto your Kindle 3.



t57 said:


> I just purchased a kindle3 wi-fi w/specials (only one available). I tried to hookup to my pc and got the message "if you want to read or shop on your kindle while continuing to charge over usb, please keep the usb cable attached, but eject your kindle from your computer." on my kindle...


That message can be confusing. I know it scared me the first time I saw it on my Kindle. I'd just bought mine , and was afraid I was going to ruin it because of that message. It's a bit confusing. You can'r read or shop with your Kindle while it is hooked up to your computer via the USB cord. You use your computer to buy the books if you have no Wi-fi connection, then navigate to the Manage Your Kindle page and transfer your purchases.

I see this was your first post on the Kindleboards. Welcome to the community.  There are a lot of really nice people here.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

NogDog said:


> I got a response from Kindle CS already with a suggestion for additional steps when uninstalling and then reinstalling K4PC. It seems to have done the job, and I am currently once again able to run K4PC with the latest version (1.7). I suspect the key was the deletion of the user application data. In any case, if you have non-Amazon books/documents in your "My Kindle Content" directory, be sure to back them up before deleting that directory; or just do what I did and move the entire directory to another location (my back-up disk drive, in my case).


When my K for PC stopped working I uninstalled/reinstalled twice. Nothing. I finally decided I need to get hold of Amazon, when what to my wondering eyes... Others with the same problem! I should have checked Kindleboards FIRST! You guys are the best and always have the answers. NogDog, I used your posted solution. I was going to uninstall and try the older version if this one didn't work. But it worked just fine. I had uninstalled before, but apparently I didn't check the files/folders, and some old stuff was staying around.

Thanks to all of you who posted on this one. I love Kindleboard(er)s!


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Ricky Sides said:


> Thank you. Now I have the new version working. Unfortunately, when I try to transfer my books back to the My Kindle Content folder, I get the same malfunction I originally had. I had to delete the contents from the folder to get it to work.


Much the same experience here, the other steps listed were not enough to get it working I had to delete (rename) "My Kindle Content" and then it worked.

A couple of comments on the process:



> 6. Confirm everything has been deleted in the -- C:\Users\<USER>\AppData\Local\Amazon\Kindle For PC directory (especially the Kindle.info file).


AppData is hidden, you need to pick "display hidden files and folders" to see it.

The latest version of Kindle for PC creates a folder called Kindle as well as Kindle for PC, you need to delete both.



> 7. Also confirm everything has been deleted in the -- C:\Users\<USER>\Documents\My Kindle Content


This was essential - and, I suspect, is the key step! 



> 9. Reboot/restart your computer.


Not necessary in my case.



NogDog said:


> (Maybe they should beta test their next K4PC update.  )


An update that is delivered automatically, that breaks the app and means that the only way to fix it is to delete all your data? Way to go, Amazon!


----------

